# Année complète ou incomplète ?



## SharpixX (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis une nouvelle assistante maternelle et la vraiment je bloque pour un contrat..
Ce serait pour une garde de 50h par semaine, qui en moyenne sur 16semaines donnerait bien 48h de garde en travaillant au total que 76jours. La n'est pas ma question.

Le contrat en question débuterait à partir de lundi 7 novembre.

La maman me dit qu'il n'y aura pas de garde :
- 3 jours en novembre
- 3 jour en décembre 
- 5 jours à Noel
- 5 jours en février
- 5 jours à Pâques
- 1 jour en mai
- 4 jours en juin 
- 5 jours en juillet
= ce qui totalise 4 semaines entières où je n'ai pas l'enfant.

Sachant que je vais cotiser pour mes congés payés de novembre à mai, j'aurai droit à 18 jours pour la période de Juin 2023 à Mai 2024.
Je souhaite donc poser ces congés acquis uniquement sur 3 semaines d'aout.
Ces semaines d'aout ne sont pas en même temps que les futurs congés des parents.

Comment dois-je calculer pour connaitre le nombre de semaines travaillées ? Et donc savoir si je suis en année complète ou incomplète.

Je précise également que j'ai un premier contrat où je ne garde pas l'enfant pendant tout le mois d'aout.

J'aurai d'autres questions à vous poser mais j'attends déjà de comprendre ce calcul avant de vous embrouiller l'esprit !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide..


----------



## booboo (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
pour calculer la mensualisation, on compte les semaines travaillées.... les semaines ! pas des jours par ci par là .

Donc vous prenez un calendrier, vous comptez les semaines où les parents veulent vous confier leur enfant.
Et vous partez sur une année incomplète pour le calcul de la mensualisation (puisque vous dites que les parents n'ont pas les mêmes congés que vous.
S'ils souhaitent ne pas vous confier leur enfant certains jours, cela sera des absences pour convenance personnelle.

N'oubliez pas de dissocier les congés en temps et en argent.
Vous devez poser 5 semaines de congés par an.


----------



## stephy2 (1 Novembre 2022)

Booboo a tout dit. 
Si les pe n'ont pas les mêmes vacances c est bien une année incomplète. Mais si il y a 1 jour travaillé dans la semaine donc celle-ci sera comptabilisée comme travaillé dans votre mensu. Si font des ponts ou prennent quelques jours c est de la convenance personnelle.


----------



## SharpixX (1 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos deux réponses.
Booboo vous me dites de poser 5 semaines de congés payés, mais je n'aurai pas cumuler 30 jours d'ici le 31mai vu que j'attaque mon activité en ce mois de novembre 2022. Est ce que les 30 jours sont imposés même si je ne les ai pas acquis pour cette période ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

L'am a obligation de prendre 5 semaines de congés sans aucun enfant par année de contrat 

Si les parents prennent des congés en plus de vos 5 semaines vous devrez partir sur un contrat en année incomplète 

Par exemple 
Vous commencez le 7 novembre 2022 

Entre le 7 novembre 2022 et le 6 novembre 2023 vous prendrez 
1 semaine en décembre 2022
1 semaine en mai 2023
3 semaines  en aout 2023

Les parents ne vous confieront pas l'enfant 
1 semaine en février 2023
1 semaine en avril 2023
1 semaine en juillet 2023

I' y aura donc 3 semaines d'absences supplémentaires de l'enfant 

Vôtre mensualisation sera donc de 
52 semaines- 5 semaines AM- 3 semaines sup parents = 44 semaines 

Votre mensualisation ne représente que les semaines d'accueil programmées 
En année incomplète, Les congés payés acquis chaque mois seront régler en plus du salaire 1 fois par an. 

On fait le point sur les CP acquis au 31 mai de chaque année 
Le paiement intervient avec le salaire de juin


----------



## assmatzam (1 Novembre 2022)

Seules les semaines complètes peuvent être déduites de la mensualisation

On ne peu retirer des jours éparses pour reconstituer des semaines

Si vous travaillez sur 5 jours et que les parents décident de ne pas vous confiez l'enfant quelques jours par ci par là ces absences seront considérés comme des absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur

Vos 5 semaines de congés doivent être communes à tous vos employeurs 

Vous ne pouvez pas être en congés avec une famille et travailler avec l'autre c'est illégal


----------



## booboo (1 Novembre 2022)

"Booboo vous me dites de poser 5 semaines de congés payés, mais je n'aurai pas cumuler 30 jours d'ici le 31mai vu que j'attaque mon activité en ce mois de novembre 2022. Est ce que les 30 jours sont imposés même si je ne les ai pas acquis pour cette période ?"

D'où ma phrase pour que vous fassiez bien la différence entre congés en temps et en argent.
Mais les 5 semaines de congés par an c'est obligatoire (vu le nombre de changements de contrats que l'on a dans notre carrière, on aurait peu de congés sinon.......).


----------



## SharpixX (1 Novembre 2022)

Donc si j'ai bien compris :
- j'ai 5 semaines de CP, à ça se rajoute les 4 semaines où les parents ne veulent pas faire garder la petite = 9 semaines donc contrat sur 43 semaines ?
- pour les jours inférieur à 5 jours de garde dans une semaine, je suis payée et c'est le problème des parents s'ils ne m'amènent pas l'enfant ?

Un autre question, est ce que j'ai le droit de poser mes CP après mai 2023 ? Par exemple 3 semaines en aout 2023, 1 semaine à Noël 2023 et 1 semaine en avril 2024 ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Novembre 2022)

En année incomplète on ne pose pas de cp car on deduit du calcul de la mensualisation les semaines non travaillées de l'am 

En année incomplète les CP sont payés en plus de la mensualisation après acquisition et à chaque fin de période de référence 

Vous n'allez pas poser en p'us de vos 5 semaines d'absences les CP acquis au 31 mai 
Sinon vous prendriez 8,9 voir 10 semaines en fonction de vos acquis


----------



## SharpixX (1 Novembre 2022)

Si mes 5 semaines de CP ne tombent pas aux mêmes dates que celles des parents je tombe sur 9 semaines (5 semaines de CP + 4 semaines d'absence de l'enfant).

Maintenant, en jumelant mes deux contrats, je constate que chaque enfant serait absent :
- une semaine à Noël 2022
- une semaine en février 2023
Donc si je comprends, mes congés payés seraient :
- une semaine à noël 2022
- une semaine en février 2023
- trois semaine en aout 2023

Et le contrat dont je vous parle serait sur 5 semaines de CP + 2 semaines d'absence = 7 semaines donc 45 semaines = année incomplète.
Est ce bien ce que je dois comprendre ?

Au mois de juin les parents me paient les CP acquis en année incomplète, ça je l'ai compris.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Novembre 2022)

Oui il faut que les dates de vos 5 semaines d'absences soient communes à vos employeurs 

Vous devez donner à vos employeurs les dates de ces 5 semaines à la signature du contrat et au plus tard le 1er mars de chaque année pour les années suivantes


----------



## assmatzam (2 Novembre 2022)

Lorsque vous êtes dans le cadre du multi employeur c'est à l'assistante maternelle de fixer les date des 5 semaines pour lui permettre d'avoir des semaines sans aucun enfant 

Car imaginez pour les 3 semaines de congés d'été 
si un employeur veut juillet et l'autre août vous vous retrouveriez avec au moins un enfant à chaque fois et nauriez pas de congés 

D'où l'importance de définir des le départ vos dates de congés 

Les semaines supplémentaires seront celles des parents 
Ils devront vous avertir 2 mois à l'avance de la prise de ces semaines supplémentaires


----------

